# Your Dogs!



## O So

I was talking to another forum member about her Chi and she told me she would love to see mine! We both love Chihuahuas!




So I figured why not start a thread to share our dog pictures!!!

Here is Dazi! She is the boss of all the dogs at our house, big and small! LOL
















Here is Mimi. She is a long hair Chi. She is our oldest!






Here's Tiga. She is Jack Russell Terrier and Chi mix!











Continued next post! Guess I have to many dogs for the pic limit on a post! LOL


----------



## O So

Malachi is a Wolf Hybrid. Wolf and Malamute.






He is also Tiga's best friend! She can do anything and he will tolerate it. Even steal bones and food right out of his mouth!






Patch, Collie! We found out with him that Collies have a voice and they liked to be heard! LOL






Finally we have Bosco. German Sheppard mix!






Ok, let's see your guy's dogs!!


----------



## Seashells

Here's our two chihuahuas named sonar and china (china is long haired chihuahua), in the video "demanding chihuahua" (see what the fuss is about).

They are our babies!


----------



## Relic

Mona the barn boss






the barn boss and Welcome the guard dog


----------



## jleonard

This is Blue. He is a Cocker Spaniel and the love of my life!











Then there is Poppy, a Papplion x Beagle. She is my grandmother's companion.











And Sadie, a Beagle who wandered in 7 years ago and never left


----------



## O So

Seashells said:


> Here's our two chihuahuas named sonar and china (china is long haired chihuahua), in the video "demanding chihuahua" (see what the fuss is about).
> 
> They are our babies!



LOL, to funny!! I was going with she wanted the other Chi's sleeping spot, till you pulled the scrunchy out!! LOL Our Dazi will whine like that if she wants something the other dogs have! LOL They are just the cutest!!


----------



## Seashells

O So said:


> LOL, to funny!! I was going with she wanted the other Chi's sleeping spot, till you pulled the scrunchy out!! LOL Our Dazi will whine like that if she wants something the other dogs have! LOL They are just the cutest!!


Oh, that sonar always has to have the scrunchy! Dogs are fun!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I have two pembroke welsh corgis Toby and Ella. Toby is always happy even when he knows he is in trouble and never stops moving. Ella is completely the opposite and always looks worried so she gives me her brown puppy eyes all the time so I can never get mad at her LOL! I also have a Border Collie mix breed, Lady, that is about the coolest dog ever. She is entirely loyal and has tons of energy! She loves to shake and dont leave the door to your car open or she will be in there ready to go for a ride, mud and all!



And lastly my sister's dog is Tipsy a dalmation cross, she is a super farm dog, she has herded cattle back into the barn when they get loose, killed a coon when it came out of a tree next to my dad, and would protect any of us if we were threatened but any other time she is a total sweetheart.

Toby:






Ella:






Lady:






This is the only picture I have with Tipsy in it, my sister would have more I just dont have them on my computer
 


:


----------



## happy appy

Here are my dogs:

Here is (L-R) Jughead, Reggie and Spice






Spice and Reggie






Reggie and Jughead






We use to have Veronica too but she passed away from old age 2 years ago now.


----------



## kayla221444

Seashells said:


> Here's our two chihuahuas named sonar and china (china is long haired chihuahua), in the video "demanding chihuahua" (see what the fuss is about).
> 
> They are our babies!


Love the video, I wish I could have video taped, my little MIN PIN, WATCHING THIS VIDEO!! She came up sat on my lap, and watched the video of your dog,and kept tilting her head sideways, and back and forth



It was comical,

Later I will post photos of my Dalmation, And Miniautre Pincher...Poor Beagle got hit by a car SATURDAY, SHES IN RECOVERY AND IS GOING TO BE FINE!! SHES A TUFF NUGGET!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

wow, look at all the cool dogs! I can tell they are all spoiled LOL

We've got two ..... a yellow lab named Marley (year old this month) and a Puggle named Scrappy (3 yrs old):


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

happy appy said:


> Spice and Reggie



OMG this is the most adorable puppy ever!!!!


----------



## gimp

Henry, PWC






Kate, CWC






Nugget,CWC


----------



## wrs

I'm enjoying this thread. Love seeing everyones dogs.





Here's our "herd"



:

Slinky






Cracker






Rudy






Madea






Bandera


----------



## CCC

awww What cute dogs you all have! I love the puggle!





we've always had boxers in my family .. my sister used to breed them, and I had a male from her as my first dog (as an adult)

this is Ally, his granddaughter

she's 3 years old


----------



## Taylor Richelle

I have 3 dogs...Emma and Whitney are min pins and Foxy is a mix of 4 breeds.

"Foxy"






Emma






And Whitney (She is emma's mother.)


----------



## rimmerpaints

My 2.5 pound Chihuahua Nacho

READY FOR CHRISTMAS PICS!











Bear our Austrailian Shep.











Zero our Dashound/min pin mix


----------



## Matt73

Love seeing everyone's doggies. Here are my girls





Riis (Sascha von Jagerstadt), a German Shepherd, and I from about 4+ years ago (the day we got her)...Riis was trained in German, so it's fun to command her in that (she responds better to German than English). She'll be 12 this January...so her fetching days are over










Another one of my Riis






Katie (Shiloh Farm's Redeemer) (Bernese Mountain Dog) and I (she's now 2 1/2 years old)






Callie (Billy's Beautiful Dream) (Bernese Mountain Dog), Katie's mom


----------



## wpsellwood

Great photos everyone!!! Love Love my Twitch


----------



## Georgia

We have 4 dogs.

Lady, a English Setter is 13 years old and the best mouser you could have.






Snoopy, a beagle/basset cross is 8 years old






Herbie, a Cairn Terrier, 5 years old and my best buddy






and Haley, a rat terrier that is 2 years old and a diva, drama queen. She doesn't get up til

around noon.


----------



## chandab

This is Bridgette (Aussie), I lost her Sept 2009, she was 13.5 years old, and my bestest girl:







And, this is Brie, she's HangingTree x Blue Heeler, and now about 3 years old:






And, here she is last summer:


----------



## Reble

Oh my what a bunch of wonderful pets...

well, here is a few of our babies...


----------



## Seashells

kayla221444 said:


> Love the video, I wish I could have video taped, my little MIN PIN, WATCHING THIS VIDEO!! She came up sat on my lap, and watched the video of your dog,and kept tilting her head sideways, and back and forth
> 
> 
> 
> It was comical,
> 
> Later I will post photos of my Dalmation, And Miniautre Pincher...Poor Beagle got hit by a car SATURDAY, SHES IN RECOVERY AND IS GOING TO BE FINE!! SHES A TUFF NUGGET!


That's too funny! Your Mini Pin sounds adorable.

Great knowing your beagle is going to be okay.


----------



## O So

WOW! There are alot of cute dogs here!!!! I'm glad I started the thread! I am really enjoying seeing all the beautiful 4 legged friends!!


----------



## srpwildrose

Heres my minature dachshund, Pepsi.





And Sierra Mist


----------



## O So

srpwildrose said:


> Heres my minature dachshund, Pepsi.
> 
> And Sierra Mist


Love the names!!


----------



## kayla221444

kayla221444 said:


> Love the video, I wish I could have video taped, my little MIN PIN, WATCHING THIS VIDEO!! She came up sat on my lap, and watched the video of your dog,and kept tilting her head sideways, and back and forth
> 
> 
> 
> It was comical,
> 
> Later I will post photos of my Dalmation, And Miniautre Pincher...Poor Beagle got hit by a car SATURDAY, SHES IN RECOVERY AND IS GOING TO BE FINE!! SHES A TUFF NUGGET!


Here are photos like I said I would add...

Tinker 2 yr old min pin











Lucky, my 13 YR old dalmation!






What they do for fun..






Right after they are tired..


----------



## Taylor Richelle

kayla221444 said:


> Here are photos like I said I would add...
> 
> Tinker 2 yr old min pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky, my 13 YR old dalmation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they do for fun..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right after they are tired..


You have the cutest dogs!!!!


----------



## Ashley

First we have Bubba, Bella, then Sweet Pea, the Crab Spider is missing.


----------



## drk

Here is my best friends !!!

Lucy (boxer) Lacey (Dane)






Lucy with DRK Sheez Classy In Black






Buttons (Maltese)


----------



## Minimor

This appears to be the only dog photo I have available:

This is Arielle, taken when she was about 6 months old. She is 19 months old now. She is a Czech bred German Shepherd.


----------



## rockinsminiatures

Mary on the left (Rat Terrier)

Rex on the right (German Shepherd)


----------



## kayla221444

BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL DOGS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!



I really love everyones BOXERS!! I have always wanted one


----------



## Sixstardanes

We currently only have 3.

Two Great Danes & a lil mutt.

Spice - Jecamo Presidio Spice Of Life For Sixstar











Next year I plan to show her. She's also going to be therapy tested soon.

Rooster - Sixstar's I Gotta Crow, CGC (neutered boy)











and then a sorta terrier/chi/whatever mutt, Jet (neutered boy)


----------



## kayla221444

Jet looks to have some Min Pin maybe? LOVE THAT PIC LOOKS LIKE ROOSTER IS GOING TO EAT LIL OL JET


----------



## Jenna

I have two dogs, the first is Bryer, my 11 going on 12 Golden. He's named Bryer cuz if you look at his feet they have a creamy whiteish markings on his feet like he stepped in French Vanilla Ice Cream, which is my dad's fav icecream brand...my mom wanted to name him muffin, thank god she lost. Anyways this dog is my kid and i love him, he's my baby boy and when i come home from college as soon as he realizes im home (hes almost completely def because he used to bark so much in his kennel) he gets so excited and gets jealous of any attention our other dog Duke gets from me.











and he likes to sleep in Duke bed, and Duke frequently takes over his bed haha






This is my other dog Duke he is a 2 almost 3 year old BichonPoo (Bichon Frise x Toy Poodle)

Hes adorable, but he gets annoying as he is a licker, and a barker, and when his hair gets too long he thinks he sees things and barks at nothing haha, but hes very loving and has a special bond with my youngest sister, so shes basically hers











im looking to within the next 18 months get my own dog thats all mine with my boyfriend, looking at boxers, pugs, or something idc at this point i just miss having a dog all the time haha


----------



## Hill Haven Farms

This is Pepper our Heinz 57 Shelter Dog (6 yrs) and Miss Moxie.... she is 5 weeks in this pic...






Miss Moxie (6 mos) now. Maremma/Anatolian Shepherd - She has out grown pepper and still is growing!


----------



## HGFarm

Here are my two boys....

MacDuff was a rescue who was severely beaten as a pup by a previous owner. His back leg was broken and left to heal on it's own. He cannot bend it and it is a bit shorter than the rest because it damaged the growth plate but he races with the other one and it has not slowed him down any!! He is half Border Collie and half Golden Retriever. He always has to carry something in his mouth when someone is out back or comes over. His favorite is the baling string from the hay bales!!






Here with a piece of blue baling twine!! I just wish I could teach him to clean up after himself!!






And here is the main watch dog Angus- Border Collie. He knows his job and does it well, at high speed as any BC does, LOL He is a good boy and a great watch dog.


----------



## HGFarm

A couple more of Angus...........


----------



## Minimor

Here is our new rescue dog, Freddy - not a great photo, just a couple I snapped a little bit ago.


----------



## zoey829

I LOVE these dogs!! Everyone has beautiful dogs. Here is my dog. She is a Border Collie. We adopted her. THis is her pic at her first agility trial. She qualified and came in 1st in her division!! She is also a therapy pet!!!! Her name is Sprite and we also call her Doodle (Dont really know why, lol)


----------



## topnotchminis

Here are my dogs

Azure our Shar Pei that passed away a few months ago. She was a therapy dog.











Azure as I puppy. I miss her






Our Lab/Golden and much more mix Charlie











We just adopted a Shar Pei from I rescue. I will put a pic of her when I get a good one. We love our dogs so much


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

I don't have pictures on this computer of all of our dogs but here's a few pics of the current sheltie pups


----------



## barnbum

We have Shimano, who is about 11. Her sister Suzy died last summer. So sad. We thought Shimano was fine alone, so decided against another puppy, but it wasn't what God had in mind. Two puppies were lost and ended up at my sister's house last June, and hubby fell in love. I swear Buddy is his first grandchild.





Shimano slowly accpeted Buddy. We protected her personal space for a long time. She does not play with Buddy at all, but tolerates him. They get closer as Buddy calms down with age.

Shimano (half Black Lab and half Akita.











The Budster--breed unknown. We almost lost him twice. Free puppy = $1000 after just two months. The joy he give my husband: priceless.

The week he joined us:











Growing--






More recently--


----------



## AnnaC

I remember you posting about the 'fight' you had to save Buddy's life and I just wanted to say that he has grown into a really beautiful dog. Thanks for the pictures (and the update).








Anna


----------



## CheyAut

Love seeing everyone's dogs



I have a lot so it will take more than a post or two 

Buddjet, mini aussie boy











Rylie, mini aussie boy


----------



## CheyAut

Toby, mini aussie (er, way too big lol) boy











Roxi, mini aussie girl


----------



## CheyAut

Rumor, mini aussie girl











Keno, mini aussie boy


----------



## CheyAut

Kairyl, Alaskan Malamute boy


----------



## CheyAut

Denver, 1/2 Leonberger 1/4 Newfy 1/4 Pyrenean mastiff girl











Philly, Denver's sister


----------



## CheyAut

Dash, border collie boy pup











Kip, Dash's brother


----------



## SHANA

I only have one dog, my registered male border collie, Shefdale Rusty.


----------



## CCC

Since we just got our son a new puppy I figured I'd share a picture of her too





she's an 11 week old Rat terrier , smart as a whip and soo cuddly!


----------



## dreaminmini

A few years ago we rescued our terrier mix Emma from the pound. The vet believed she was somewhere between 2-3 years old.






Ready (or not) for Christmas.










Rich tastes for a pound dog. LOL She likes her latte.






She likes being dressed up!






And...well...even though I am married I have to admit have a boyfriend...

His name is Tyler,






Here he is with his owner, my sister-in-law.


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Here is my sweet boy, Fargo!! He is 4 1/2 years old and I love him to pieces!!


----------



## little lady

Here is my Shih Tzu-Harley, that is like my shadow. I just love this dog!



We keep him trimmed since he LOVES to be outside in and around the barn with me.


----------

